# The Thaw



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Finally some warm weather in the forcast. With temps in the 40°+ range do you think that it will be enough to break the ice on the rivers? I sure would like to get back in those holes that are all locked up. With as much ice as we have and the lake frozen over it should cause some major floading. I wouldn't want to have a house anywhere near a river next week. Normaly they have to break the ice at the mouth of the rivers so the ice has some place to go. How long do you think the ice jams will be with the lake frozen over? What's your opinions?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does not look warm enough to be a super fast thaw but it depends on how much rain will be mixed in also.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like 3 days of rain starting wednesday!!!! Ice flow warning anyone?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

51 next sunday!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was out by avon lake and there was alot of open water on the lake 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

The Rock is almost completely locked up with a few chutes starting open up.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The rock is not locked up anymore, haven't seen it with my own eyes, but the flow gauge is over 1000 now. It's gotta be movin!


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

THe V is locked up


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

The rock looked open this PM from Morley upstream with some ice chunks coming down. All iced up below and rising (the ice that is). Only a matter of time till she blows further, the pressure under that ice is has got to be pretty intense. Hopefully, it doesn't all backed up at the lower end.

C510I


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

We drove through Sunday from the marina to the golf courses and she was tighter than a drum. Be curious to get an updated 'eyes on' report though.


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Tried fishing morely last evening. It's open but heavy flow and dark water.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I just walked the dog along the lower Rocky. The good news is that the ice is breaking up. Fast water areas are open, while the slower stretches are still iced up. The marina area appears to be locked up. If you're really desperate, you could probably wet a line at Rockcliffe. I personally would not bother.

It's going to be at least a few days, if not a week.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chag is crackin right now and starting to move depends on snow run off and night temps just maybe it can be fished sunday I live on it been watchin by the minute I think it may be a go


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was emailed some photos of some area streams. Spring is coming!

-KSU


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I took a look at the Rocky last night. It looks like it's all wide open above the water treatment plant. There is actually an open chute going all the way to the boat launch. What's weird is there was hardly any ice piled up. How about some other river reports?


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

How's it look today?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know how accurate the gauges are at the moment, but Chagrin is at 2000 CFS, and Grand is over 5000 CFS. More melting in the next few days will continue to raise the water. She is gonna be moving out there to say the least!

-KSU


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rocky is officially fully blown 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow. Now that's an ice jam. Check it out.

http://www.unclejohnselkcreekcamp.com/Web Cam.htm


----------



## Shouldn't Have (Sep 27, 2010)

The chagrin is getting blown out today as well. The water and ice were over the banks at east bank marina and trader jack. Took a walk down past the deck lounge to the point and that was where the jam ended. Looked wide open after that point. Water looks like a chocolate milkshake.


----------

